# Hi Everyone



## weatherorknot (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, I just purchased a 28ft Newport, my first boat - I had been wanting a sailboat to live on for 15 years! I am fixing her up this winter (she is on stands on the side of my house). 
I will be taking her to the ocean in the spring to start heading south, does anyone here know of a good and reasonable transporter to take my boat from Mt. Pocono to the nearest ocean access with a marina that can step my mast?


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't. But welcome and good luck. Be careful as you proceed, cruising and sailing are a learning experience.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Mt. Pocono, PA? Where did you find a 28' sailboat near Mt. Pocono? I'm down near Lansdale. No good transport suggestions - everyone I spoke with about moving a 25' Irwin from Long Island to Ocean City, NJ was $1800+. Try uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Cars or Moves to get a ballpark estimate, and to find names of folks who will do the move for you.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I've moved a boat twice. I found that going through a broker or agent very frustrating, the mover they contracted frankly sucked. The other time I used a mover recommended by a local yard, he was a one man operation with a truck and trailer. He was great. You might try finding a yard first and working through them.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Your boat displaces about 7000 lbs. For what it's worth, an F250 or 350 could make the trip if you knew somebody that was willing and could rent/borrow a trailer.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I built my own trailer and move it my self , all you need is tandom axles,or if you have a cradle use a car trailer , my chevy truck pulls it just fine!--Dale


----------

